
The student's culture of intolerance creating new generation of conservatives - mudil
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/2017/02/17/student-lefts-culture-intolereance-creating-new-generation-ofconservatives/
======
zeveb
It's probably true, but I think it's sad that emotion should cause someone to
change his principles. Conservatism is true or false regardless of whether
leftists are nasty or kind.

~~~
aanm1988
I don't think people who say "I'm a conservative (now) because censorship on
the left" had particularly strong liberal principles to begin with.

edit: I mean people who flip.

To be clear, I'm saying I have objections to people who censor, who claim
offense about ridiculous things, etc... The type of people who would try to
run someone out of a job because of a vaguely "offensive" thing said on
twitter, who insist that language change for them, who flip out because Bill
Maher invites Milo on his show. It is regressive thinking. I'm not going to
become a conservative because of it. Both sides are very far from what I
believe in.

